# Tybee Pier this weekend



## wyldwulf (Oct 23, 2018)

Giving the girlfriend a break from my hunting (and saving my points for the rut) and headed to Tybee this weekend. But she is kind enough to let me hit the pier a couple times while we are there. Just looking for species/bait suggestions, as I have never been there this late in the year. Thanks for any help.


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 23, 2018)

The bull Redfish are migrating offshore; finger mullet, cut bait, and blue crab halves make excellent bait for them.  Sharks are gone for the most part, though you may catch sharpnose and bonnetheads along with juveniles from other species. Whiting, trout, and smaller redfish, along with black drum, may be caught on shrimp. Sheepshead are a possibility on fiddler crabs.


----------



## wyldwulf (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you sir!


----------



## wyldwulf (Oct 29, 2018)

Update. Well, we went...and the wind howled on the pier. But we did see several bull reds up to 42" caught. I'm just learning obviously, but did manage to have one run and brief hookup. I fished mostly big cut mullet, and drew a total of 1 hit. probably fished 6 hrs Saturday and maybe 3 Sunday morning. Friend of mine did manage a 36"er on Sunday, but that was the only bite I saw on a loaded pier. 
I saw that some of the more successful crews were running multiple rods, and a lot of bites happened on cut bluefish, which unfortunately I could not catch to save me. Are the larger chunk bait...blues, mackeral, etc.. available to buy, or is it catch as you can?


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 29, 2018)

I never fish a crowded pier.  I opt for the beach in area where the channel swings into the beach.  Easier to land the fish and little competition.  We catch our bait seining, so bait is never an issue.  I also use whatever I catch on shrimp as cutbait: whiting, croaker, blue fish, etc.  Blue crab halves help eliminate any sharks.
The baits you typically buy prepackaged and frozen tend to be soft or mushy and wont stay on the hook very well.  Fresh bait is always better.  The more rods you use the better your chances for a hookup.  On the beach, we use three 12' surf rods with two smaller rods for bait fish.  On the pier we use two rods for reds/sharks and two rods for bait fish.  Ballooning your bait out from the pier can get you past where everyone else is fishing and up your odds of a hookup a bit.


----------



## wyldwulf (Oct 29, 2018)

I have a lot to learn for sure. But i'm already thinking about sacrificing a weekend in the whitetail rut to chase the redfish run. I only ran one rod, but may grab another now that I like the sport of it. I'm not familiar enough with the surf to know the channel swings, although I did notice a good one at the south end of the beach. So I may add that to the mix next time out as well. I did run a few whiting out on the pier, but wasn't sure if fresh/live beat the cut up version or not. More to come...


----------



## phishyatl (Oct 30, 2018)

wyldwulf said:


> I have a lot to learn for sure. But i'm already thinking about sacrificing a weekend in the whitetail rut to chase the redfish run. I only ran one rod, but may grab another now that I like the sport of it. I'm not familiar enough with the surf to know the channel swings, although I did notice a good one at the south end of the beach. So I may add that to the mix next time out as well. I did run a few whiting out on the pier, but wasn't sure if fresh/live beat the cut up version or not. More to come...



If the surf & current is strong, use a sputnik (spider) weight with a short leader (12") - I caught my first bull red on the Tybee surf with this weight & cut mullet.


----------



## wyldwulf (Nov 19, 2018)

Well I've willingly decided to forego some deer hunting over the Thanksgiving holiday and spend a few days trying to land that first big Red. Taking the stepdaughter and going to run 3 rods to see if I can get her hooked up. Should be a treat. Hopefully at least a few are still hanging around the pier or surf!


----------



## Rabun (Nov 19, 2018)

Hope you get her on a nice one!  Good luck!


----------



## mdgreco191 (Nov 21, 2018)

I might hit the pier tomorrow and Friday.  I was going to be fishing from the kayak, but the wind is gonna be a beast until Saturday.  I will have an aluminum beach cart with a blue cooler in it.  If you need help with pier fishing I will be happy to help.


----------



## wyldwulf (Nov 26, 2018)

Well I tried! But Wow...that was an angry sea! Not a bite. Thurs and Friday were a wash due to wind, waves and temps. Tried the surf a bit Friday evening, couldn't hold bottom. Wicked surf. Road to the island flooded daily if that says anything. I spent the day on the pier Saturday...biteless. Not a Red was caught all day, and even the locals finally gave up. I was back on the pier at 4:00 Sunday (last day) and fished til 9:00. Not one bite again. I think most of the reds have passed, and the cold temps aren't helping to hold any. But the hotel and Seafood were great!


----------



## wyldwulf (Nov 26, 2018)

mdgreco191...were you on the pier. Funny coincidence..if you were I was the other guy with an aluminum cart and a blue cooler.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm a little late to the party but next
time try the "ring ribbon". It consists
of different size SS rings in different
sizes and 36 inch red ribbon. The bait
fish go for the ribbon and swim into
the rings and can't swim out because
their fins get caught in the rings
without injuring the bait. All you need
to add a bell sinker on the end and
a length of string long enough to reach
the water. Works GREAT !

If you can't find those a Sabiki(sp)
rig is the next best thing to catch
bait fish. Follow the directions on the
package.

Either way, you can catch bait that
the target fish are already feeding on.

I have used them on many piers
in Florida and Tybee with excellent results.


----------



## wyldwulf (Nov 26, 2018)

I tried to find a Sabiki rig but had no luck. I mostly caught bait from the pier with small hooks and shrimp. Of course it's easy to keep yourself in bait when they last...all day. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Nov 28, 2018)

wyldwulf said:


> mdgreco191...were you on the pier. Funny coincidence..if you were I was the other guy with an aluminum cart and a blue cooler.



Nah, both the kids got sick as all get out.  Wife would have killed me if I had left, LOL.


----------



## Rabun (Dec 6, 2018)

Big7 said:


> I'm a little late to the party but next
> time try the "ring ribbon". It consists
> of different size SS rings in different
> sizes and 36 inch red ribbon. The bait
> ...



I have never heard of these ring ribbons.  Are they commercially made or do you make your own.  Wonder if they would work with blueback herring.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 6, 2018)

Rabun said:


> I have never heard of these ring ribbons.  Are they commercially made or do you make your own.  Wonder if they would work with blueback herring.



Most bait shops and even walmarks
in coastal areas carry them. They are not
very expensive 4-5$$. They last too.
Not much to tear up. Never tried tried
one for bluebacks. I'm guessing they
would if you find a large enough school.

I use a 6 foot cast net for bluebacks.

I haven't learned the "copy and paste"
on a phone yet. Sorry.

Go to Bing (not Google)
And use these key words to search:
red ribbon ring bait fish 
That will give you several pages to
run through.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rabun (Dec 10, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Most bait shops and even walmarks
> in coastal areas carry them. They are not
> very expensive 4-5$$. They last too.
> Not much to tear up. Never tried tried
> ...



Thanks for the info.  I'll check these out for sure.  Always looking for better ways to catch some bait.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 10, 2018)

ribbon rigs are popular in south florida for catching pelchards. I don't see that working here in Georgia as we don't have that bait here.  Skibiki rigs for greenies sardines cigars  etc (open water baits)   cast nets for pogies n mullet here in Georgia is what will work.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 11, 2018)

capt stan said:


> ribbon rigs are popular in south florida for catching pelchards. I don't see that working here in Georgia as we don't have that bait here.  Skibiki rigs for greenies sardines cigars  etc (open water baits)   cast nets for pogies n mullet here in Georgia is what will work.



They will catch a LOT more bait than
just pilchards. They will catch just about
any bait with scales and fins. Ive been
using them many years.


----------

